# website layout-best designed



## SimpleShell (May 22, 2009)

hi,

I'm looking to create a website and looking to find current commercial website to reference their layouts. 

I was wondering what are your thoughts about who has best lay-out for customer friendly use.

I like 80's tees site, dirty shirty sites

I'm looking to create a site that sells slogan tees, custom events tees, some graphic tees. 

I'm looking to sell to males, females and children. 

I'm not sure to have the site navigation based on specific categories or by gender first.

thank you for your help


----------

